# Specialized Allez E5 frame ...



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone know if Specialized is in short supply of this frame? LBS states they can't locate one anywhere, and it'll take probably a month or so to order one in.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

This sounds pretty typical for Specialized frame-set orders in my experience. Often they will come in quicker than the shop projection. I think it is a strategy to cover their backs in case of delay (and maybe to encourage you to buy off the floor instead?). I talked to a guy on a ride yesterday who had built up this frame with SRAM Force, and he was very happy with his choice.


----------

